# New Aqua Soil Amazonia (Multi-Type)



## George Farmer (3 Jun 2011)

Nice for small tanks.  I always felt the Normal grain size too big and the Powder type too small, so this would be ideal.

Quoted from ADA Newsletter -



> New type of Aqua soil Amazonia, MULTI-TYPE is now available for limited quantity
> only. The advantage of the Multi-type is that, with all the benefit of Aqua Soil
> series, it has a grain size between Aqua soil and Powder, so it is suited for
> 60cm tanks and mini tanks. Please try the new Aqua soil Multi-type for your
> layout!


----------



## Garuf (3 Jun 2011)




----------



## George Farmer (3 Jun 2011)

Thanks, Gareth.


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Jun 2011)

that looks like a very good idea. especially when I blew africana powder all over my scape this week!


----------



## Kazuya (22 Jun 2011)

It says limited quantities only.
Will we get to see this in Europe?


----------



## viktorlantos (22 Jun 2011)

Kazuya said:
			
		

> It says limited quantities only.
> Will we get to see this in Europe?



I just got a sample bag from ADA.

Looks very good for small tanks, but as they say it's limited quantity only.
So if this runs out there will be no more. Well maybe they change their minds if the market demand grows.

But really a nice size substrate. Would love to use it under 60p tanks.


----------



## plantbrain (23 Jun 2011)

I'm doing a 225 Gal for a client with the new stuff, and also a 350 Gal with the old stuff this summer later.

Be interesting to compare.


----------



## Garuf (23 Jun 2011)

Is it literally just the grain size that's different? If so sieving it, thought time consuming will reduce the over all size if you end up being unable to get your hands on the new stuff.


----------



## plantbrain (23 Jun 2011)

No, it's darker and the water stays clearer, but it has the same nutrients etc, but does not crumble like the old type II.

Folks are just now trying it.


----------



## sanj (5 Jul 2011)

A little birdy suggested that maybe this wonderful intermediate offering might actially be a faulty batch, hence the "limited quantity" ... the wonders of marketing eh


----------

